# Need Advice - New Breeder - Tallahassee FL



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

Hello all,

First time poster, and first time dog owner here. I'm in the process of finding a purebred showline quality German Shepherd in Tallahassee Florida. I've been in contact with a few sketchy backyard breeders, but nothing reputable until now. I recently found this page of facebook, Guardian German Shepherds.

*http://www.Facebook.com/GuardianGermanShepherd* 

http://www.guardiangermanshepherd.com/


She's charging 1,500 for males and 1,200 for females. Claiming this is her first litter and is charging signifiantly less than future litters to get he name out. She seems very genuine, but I don't have much knowledge of the breed and people these days are very sketchy. My question to you all is, should I adopt a puppy from this breeder or find a more reputable breeder out of town? I'm just looking for the highest quality puppy I can find.

Any feedback is highly appreciated
Thank you!


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

I checked out their pages. Neither of their females have any kind of show ratings. They don't mention hips or elbow ratings. The males one has an IPO 1 which according to the german standard isn't high enough for a male to be bred. Min. for a male should be IPO 2 and IPO 1 for a female. If they don't do health testing I would steer clear. I sent you a private message also.


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I paid $1,500 for a male pup this past spring froma breeder with excellent bloodlines. Working dog, but would rather have that then show lines any day of the week.
www.vonwyndmoor.com


----------



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

That website looks really nice, and actually I'm from the Philadelphia area, but wont be back anytime soon to check out his puppies. I was looking more in the north Florida southern Georgia areas. Even in Atlanta does anybody have any breeding recommendations?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! 

Did you have a chance to take a few hours to read thru ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html the more we know when we talk to the best breeders, the more likely they are to give us their best pups!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some facebook pages that have good breeders on them to help you

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/280366832052632/


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are paying money you are buying, not adopting.
I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you looking to show or work or pet?


----------



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

Mainly looking for a pet with working blood lines. As I write this I'm learning more about the breed, please bare with me.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I can understand this is new to you and glad you're doing research but tacking down which lines you are interested (originally asked for Showlines in your initial post now working blood lines") would help greatly with recommendations. That being said I would pass on this breeder. I would rather her get her name/kennel name out via working venues(sport) or conformation shows than just breeding her dogs...just because?


----------



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> I can understand this is new to you and glad you're doing research but tacking down which lines you are interested (originally asked for Showlines in your initial post now working blood lines") would help greatly with recommendations. That being said I would pass on this breeder. I would rather her get her name/kennel name out via working venues(sport) or conformation shows than just breeding her dogs...just because?


Originally said show line because thats what the local lady in Tallahassee was offering. After more research I've realized I'm looking for working line bloodlines. Any recommendations are highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you planning on doing a sport?


----------



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> Are you planning on doing a sport?


Yes. IPO


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

If you are truly interested in doing IPO contact me. there are no local clubs so it would be nice to try to get something going in the area.


----------



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

rtdmmcintyre said:


> If you are truly interested in doing IPO contact me. there are no local clubs so it would be nice to try to get something going in the area.


Will do once I find the right breeder, I'm in the process of contacting your friend in Atlanta. I may ride up with you next time you head up there to check out Susi and her other pups.


----------



## tallahasseegermanshep (May 4, 2015)

Pretty much decided on Vom Schweizerhof in Palm City, Florida. Talked to the owner, Danielia, yesterday and she seemed very genuine and intelligent of the breed. She's in the process of breeding V-Eric von der Schnapstanne X Bella Vom Schweizerhof. They're $1800, would someone mind double checking their website for me? Everything seemed legit to me, but I'd love more input. Thanks again for everyone's help!

Bella Litter - Kennel Vom Schweizerhof


----------



## Cr7 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello,I am also interested in her upcoming litter, did you get any feedback on it?


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm curious if either of you purchased from Schweizerhof?


----------

